# New to Bilbao (and Spain)



## Jody7 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello expat friends. (Can I call you friends on my first post?)

My name is Jody and I work for a large Spanish company in one of their subsidiaries here in the US. I'll be relocating to Bilbao for 12-14 months at the end of May to work on a project. I have a few questions that, perhaps, you'd be willing to help with?

1. How do I find expat communities locally (Bilbao) so that when I am fried from concentrating so hard to communicate in Castellano all day I can meet up with some English-speaking friends to unwind?

2. What are the two or three things that you learned the hard way that would have been nice to know prior to your own relocation?

3. Any pointers from those who went from highly car-dependent to car-less in Spain? What about using a moped/Vespa, thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jody,

1. I don't know anything about expat groups in Bilbao but I'd love to know too!

2. a. Be patient. Unless you're lucky and your company will take care of your papers, the bureaucracy can take time. Don't lose your cool. Just bring a good book and roll with the punches. Also, don't take no for an answer. 

b. When you look for things, you can find them. Don't waste space with things you think you can't get here. Heck, I can even get maple syrup (even if it is Canadian) here in my small town.

3. The Basque transportation system is out of this world. If your work is near the metro and your house is relatively close, you're golden!

Best of luck! I lived in the Bilbao metro area for two years and miss it. Let me know if there's anything I can help with!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jody7 said:


> Hello expat friends. (Can I call you friends on my first post?)
> 
> My name is Jody and I work for a large Spanish company in one of their subsidiaries here in the US. I'll be relocating to Bilbao for 12-14 months at the end of May to work on a project. I have a few questions that, perhaps, you'd be willing to help with?
> 
> ...


Hi!
Lucky you going to Bilbao. I think it's a good place to live - pleasant city, good people and lovely surroundings.
I don't live in Bilbao, but my husband is from there and most of his family live there. When we get together for his mum's birthday there are over 40 of us you'll know I'm talking about big Basque families !

I echo what elenetxu has already said and don't have a lot to add.
I don't know of any expat groups in Bilbao, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were any because I think there are quite a few English speakers living in the area. There are a few Irish bars and English speakers sometimes hang around them... Also although a lot of people speak no or little English I'm sure you'll find people happy to chat in good English with you. Try looking for an intercambio.

Learning the hard way... Bureaucracy sure. Both elenetxu and I got married in the Basque country and that is a mammoth paperwork work binge, but it's there and you have to do it and it's definitely more pleasant if you do it without tears/ shouting / insults.
A shocker for me are the pro ETA marches which will probably have died down a bit now as ETA isn't so active, but the sheer size of the protests is quite frightening. But it's part of living in the Basque country - it can't all be good, can it? There isn't any danger from ETA to the general public now.
Bilbao is very manageable. My MIL is in her 80's, very active 80's it has to be said, but she manages Bilabao perfectly walking and taking the bus almost always. Then there's the Metro and a couple of people in the family use bikes to move around. A scooter would be feasible, but it does rain, and snow occasionally. It would be great to hire a car once a month say to get to some of the lovely places near Bilbao









*San Juan de Gastelugatxe*










Arnuero


Hondarribia

Do you have children?


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jody7 said:


> Hello expat friends. (Can I call you friends on my first post?)
> 
> My name is Jody and I work for a large Spanish company in one of their subsidiaries here in the US. I'll be relocating to Bilbao for 12-14 months at the end of May to work on a project. I have a few questions that, perhaps, you'd be willing to help with?
> 
> ...


Hi Jody –*Just wondering if you managed to join any expat groups while you were in Bilbao and if you could possibly recommend a few. Thanks in advance!

Best,
Dir


----------



## Myri (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Director1
I'm not an expat but almost...
I've been living in the States for the past 7 years. Just moved back to Spain (I'm from Spain but not Bilbao). 
I was also looking for an expat group as I new to the area.
Let me know if you find anything or you are interested in meeting up.


----------

